# Downside to buying resale



## slomac (Feb 15, 2009)

I am not as familiar with Hiltons program as I am Marriott and Starwood.  Is Hilton similar to those where you can only convert to points if you buy from the developer and that you can't if you buy resale?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hilton treats its resale buyers quite well.
In HGVC, it generally, matters not how you acquied your unit.  Whether you buy retail or resale, what you buy are Club-Points.  And either way, you can use them for Hiton and Hilton affiliated hotel reservations, either directly or by converting to Hilton-Honors points. 

The one thing that you cannot get resale:  "Elite" status at the 14K-point threshhold.  But the general consensus is that elite perks are not worth the retail price you'd have to pay.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Marriot or Starrwood, however you should be able to buy resale and convert to points.  Others with much more experience will join in here.  Another thought is for you to e-mail or talk with 2 realtors that are thought highly of on TUGS.  They both were most helpful to me as I explored the HGVC system.

Seth Nock
e-mail:  sethnock@sellingtimeshares.net

Judi Kozlowski 
e-mail:  hiltonresales@gmail.com


----------



## capjak (Feb 15, 2009)

slomac said:


> I am not as familiar with Hiltons program as I am Marriott and Starwood.  Is Hilton similar to those where you can only convert to points if you buy from the developer and that you can't if you buy resale?




Unlike starwood and Marriott you can convert resale HGVC to Hilton Honors for hotel stays, I believe this was your question. The ratio is 25 HH hotel points per 1 timeshare point if done within a certain time period etc..


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think we might also be dancing around your question in part, because some of us don't know the other programs.

To be clear, you purchase a unit at an HGVC resort, usually floating within a fixed season.  HGVC has a points value for this unit based upon the season and size of the unit.  Most people use the points to work the HGVC system.

As was already stated, it doesn't matter how you got your unit:  developer, resale, you aunt Edna...HGVC treats it's owners the same, except for Elite Status.   HGVC reserves some perks for those who have purchased a unit or combination of units worth 14,000 points or more direct from them (the developer).  Those who have Elite status love it.  Those of us who don't, relish the fact we saved many, many thousands of $ buying resale.

There are two conversions which go on within HGVC and the HGVC points.  One is the amount of club points it takes to book an RCI exchange.  There is a conversion formula in the owners guide and it happens immediately when you book an exchange through the HGVC call center.

The other conversion is if you wish to use your club points to stay at a Hilton family hotel.  Hilton's program is called HHonors and your HGVC membership includes an HHonors account.  You can convert HGVC club points to become HHonors points and use HHonors to book stays at Hilton family hotels.

Otherwise there are no tricks to HGVC.  You get a certain number of club points which your unit is valued and you can book stays at any HGVC resort with the points you possess, subject to availability.


----------

